# Cherryhead Triplet Update...three months



## cdmay (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, the cherryhead triplets that hatched in September have now passed the three month mark without any incident. There isn't a whole lot to share except that they are eating and growing. 
The two larger siblings, Huey and Dewey, continue to grow normally but I have cut back their food intake since they are well passed the point where they were runt hatchlings.
For some reason I always seem to break out the camera when I feed them so you will have to put up with messy faces...








Here are Huey and Dewey feeding on a mixture of boiled sweet potato, chopped romaine, a bit of red cabbage and a tiny bit of chicken breast. I no longer feed them things like this very often but I had made this stuff up for their smaller brother Peanut and I had a lot left over. Huey (left) has a single dash on his frontal scute...






All three getting a soak in the kitchen sink today...






Peanut is still just a little dinker but he eats a lot so he is growing well...






In fact, Peanut recently reached the milestone of surpassing the weight Huey and Dewey were when they hatched, which was 14 grams each...






Wow, up to 17.5 grams from a start of only 4 grams in three months! He is starting to get a slightly more 'mature' look to him...






Momma was out in the yard today so I took Peanut out to get a look at her. Frankly, she seemed quite frightened of him and wanted no part of it...






She did glare at him for a few moments though--maybe contemplating gulping him down?...






Actually, she bobbed her head at Peanut and seemed to recognize that he was another tortoise so I doubt she would have eaten him, not that I would have given her the chance. But I think she found Peanut to be somewhat creepy and just wanted to walk away.

That's all for now.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for updating!


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 9, 2011)

I love to see the updates on these three.. peanut is a heartbreaker!!


----------



## allegraf (Dec 9, 2011)

Poor Tam! Scaredy cat. Love that last picture though.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 9, 2011)

Good to see all 3 ( especially peanut) doing so well.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 9, 2011)

OMG I was just looking for a triplet update yesterday!! Glad to see them all doing well. Momma staring at little Peanut is priceless!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 9, 2011)

They all look great glad to hear they are doing so good...


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2011)

such big eyes he has!!!!


----------



## Weldd (Dec 9, 2011)

Amazing pictures of a true success story. Thanks for posting them...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

I just love that little guy. And the mom/baby picture is even more interesting, in my opinion, than the ones we always see of the adult sulcata with a baby sulcata. 

I'm so happy all three of them made it.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2011)

I was thinking this morning, that I hoped we would soon be getting an update. Such an uplifting and wonderful story. Glad you have shared each step along the way with us.


----------



## pk2610 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great pictures and heartwarming update. Looking forwarding to more news from the triplet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theresal (Dec 9, 2011)

This was awesome to read!! I am glad they are all doing well and thanks for posting the pics too!


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 9, 2011)

I still can't believe you got 3 tortoises out of one egg! Their head pattern is so unique, I love it. Glad to see everything is going well for these 3 underdogs.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Love your updates!! Momma looked evil!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so happy you are keeping us all up to date on these 3 cute torts! I am glad they are all doing great. Please keep updating if you don't mind. Great pics too!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 9, 2011)

Outstanding, great pictures.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so glad they are doing well!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, this just continues to amaze me. You must be so proud of them......especially Peanut  He looks so tiny compared to mom. Just love these updates.


----------



## Candy (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so glad to see them looking so healthy and happy Carl. Good job. Peanut sure has big eyes.  Yeah I though mom looked at him a little funny also. You've got to wonder what they are thinking though.  Huey and Duey look very nice too. I know that we mostly always comment on Peanut because of course he's the smallest.


----------



## bigred (Dec 9, 2011)

Im glad to hear that the triplets are doing well. Most of us keepers could only dream of something like that. We really do want regular updates on those guys


----------



## Baoh (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic update. I am very pleased all are doing so very well.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update and pictures - they've brightened my morning! I love hearing about these three, and the pictures of Peanut and his mum are fantastic.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Dec 10, 2011)

Great 
job!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I wasn't a member when this started but I found your old posts a couple of weeks ago and was absolutely amazed this is such a great story. Glad they are doing well. I love the last pics peanut is barely the size of her head!


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL I love this update! They continue to look good. Peanut's a little cutiepie!


----------



## Traveller (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow this is wonderful.
You must be so proud, good job.


----------

